# Doing it for ME



## hikerchick (Aug 13, 2003)

I am doing this journal to keep myself motivated and moving forward with keeping in the best possible shape I can be in. 

My goals right now are: to get my eating back to clean, healthy foods; to be in the best shape of my LIFE by the end of October. I had a baby last October so want to surpass where I was before I got pregnant. Not too much to ask, right?   I'm going to focus on eating clean for now. Eventually I want to do some carb cycling, but that will come later. I just need to focus on eating clean for now.

I am working out at home. Starting in the fall I will be able to take my daughter to the gym daycare and have that time to myself. For now, I am doing weights at home, and I also do the Firm videos, if anyone has heard of those. I was  a bit skeptical at first, but they are a good home workout for me right now. 

I would love feedback, and of course support, which I am also more than happy to give back.   

Stats:
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: ?? I don't own a scale, so maybe 130?? I will weigh myself when I get back to the gym in a couple weeks.
Bodyfat: I had it tested a couple months ago with calipers and it was 18%

Okay, I'm jumping in now.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 13, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Okay, food for today:

Meal 1
3/4 cup Fiber One 
1/2 cup soymilk
3/4 cup blueberries (yum - picked them myself!)
protein shake - low carb Isopure
Just realized I should have added some fat to this meal. Next time.

2
5 processed chicken pieces  
These are gone, thank goodness, they taste nasty and I'm not sure why I ate them.   This is why I'm keeping a journal now. 

3
chicken breast
mesotech bar 
1 T. flax

4
1 cup fresh pineapple
3 slices 98% fat free turkey breast

5
protein shake
10 almonds

3 liters of water for the day

Calories: 1518
Protein: 143
Carbs: 139
Fat: 53
Total calories and protein are too low, plus need lots of veggies. Need to go shopping. I'm happy about my water intake, carb amount, and fat amount though. 

Workouts:

30 minute power walk

Chest/Triceps:
100 pushups (girly style   )
5 sets of 15 flyes @10 pounds
5 sets of 12 dips
5 sets of 12 overhead press @ 10 pounds
5 sets of 8 kickbacks @ 5 pounds


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeay, she's back!!  Good to see you Shelley!! 

I'll be watching


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick!!  Welcome back!!  
We have a lot in common!!!
I have similar goals, workout at home, and I do THE FIRM~ Love it.. I have a zillion videos.. but I just got The Firm w/ the Fanny Lifter, and the bar w/ weights. Have u seen it. Its HARD. 

Good Luck with your goals!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi Jenny, thanks for your pm the other day (okay, the other month   ) , I think that is what finally gave me the kick I needed. I am sooo looking forward to this accountability, I really need it right now!

Stacey - Hi! Glad to see someone else is doing the Firm videos, I'll have to check out your new journal. I have last years version, without the weighted bar. That thing looks cool, I'm jealous! We'll have to keep each other going on this, it's sometimes a challenge for me to get  a good workout in at home.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 14, 2003)

*Thursday*

Food:

1
3/4 cup Fiber One
3/4 cup blueberries
3/4 cup soy milk
protein shake
1 T. flax oil   I think my flax has gone bad  

2
4 slices turkey breast
1/2 cup pineapple

3 
mesotech bar
I usually don't have bars but I bought 4 of these yesterday because they are my favorite and they are not going to be selling them at Max Muscle anymore, so I won't be eating them anyway!Besides, I was at the mall and the bar beat any alternatives that they were offering.

4 
protein pancakes (3 egg whites, scoop-o-protein, 1 T. gr. flax seed)
1.5 T. sugar free syrup
1 cup blueberries 

5
protein shake
1 oz. pumpkin seeds
1.5 T. Adams pb

Cals: 1700
Prot: 150
Carbs:156
Fat: 63

Calories are better today. Need to add in some morning carbs, maybe 1/2 cup of rice or oats, and also add a chicken breast or other protein. Still need more veggies! But I'm headed in the right direction. 

Workout:

30 minutes Pilates
10 x 10  of lunges
5 x 12  of step ups w/ 10 pounds
100 rep calf raises
3 x 10 jump squats no weight

This workout felt great! Plus my chest and triceps are sore from yesterday. I love that!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey there Hiker 

Oooow, watch that flax.. the thing gets iffy real quick. And it can make you  and get terrible tummy aches. Says the girl who had some flax that went bad.. 

Mmm, those blueberries sounds SO yummy, I love blueberries!! I love all friut actually 

Hmm, you need to watch those cals, they need to be higher! Especially since you're getting serious about training again! Maybe add a whole meal?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

And girl, I think we need some pics too


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick!  
Yes we will definatley have to keep each other going!!  I love working out at home actually! 
I run/walk  a lot outside- and I do my regular stepper that I got a while back (its just one big step that they use in step aerobic classes you know?!) and I have free weights at home also.. and now The Firm!  The bar w/ weights is cool!~ I like it! My but is sore from doing the "fanny lifter" last night! 
Do you like to jog/speedwalk? 

talk to ya soon!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

I ended up throwing the flax out. It was almost gone anyway. I had a tummy ache for awhile this morning.   Now, I need to go to the whole foods store and buy some more. I was doing hemp oil for awhile but it is NASTY and I just couldn't take it.

You are so right about increasing my calories. I checked Fitday and I had actually left out a couple things so it wasn't quite as bad as I thought.

I love all fruit too - I could eat it all day long! 

Oh, about the pictures, don't hold your breath!   Although, I promise you, when my abs come in/out I will definitely post a pic!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Stacey! 

I am okay with working out at home, but I find when I'm lifting weights I push myself so much harder in the gym 

I love to hike and powerwalk. I go on lots of powerwalks with my puppydog (golden retriever - my first child   ) and my baby in the jogging stroller. I love doing that.  Had to give up running though due to a bad back. I miss running a lot.

Aren't you in Texas? I can't imagine doing a lot of running there in the summer. I was just in Austin last week and it was 110 degrees!!

That's good about your butt being sore - got to love that  "fanny lifter"!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Flax oil will go rancid if not kept refrigirated. Keep it cold and it will be ok. ANd you will get use to the taste. I take it right from a spoon! YUM! ( I really do like it)
Oh and the bars..................not good for a diet!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi dg, thanks for stopping by!

I actually don't mind the taste of the flax, just that I think mine was on the rancid side. I take it right from a spoon too, don't like it in my shakes. It's hemp oil that makes me 

You are right about the bars. If I want my abs to show I need to be more careful about what I put in my bod. That's why I need this journal, I need people to keep me in check! So feel free to  me anytime.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

*Friday*

I feel nice and sore from my workout yesterday.  My butt is loving it!  

Goals for today:
1. 3 liters of water
2. 4 servings of veggies

Food:

1
protein pancakes
2 T. sugar free syrup
1 cup blueberries

2
protein shake (isopure & water)
1/2 cup pineapple
1 oz. pumpkin seeds

3
3 egg whites
1/2 cup pineapple
1 cup of corn - this is the only vegetable I have in the house  definitely need to go shopping!
mesotech bar - tomorrow will be my last one, I swear! 
1 oz. of mozzarella cheese

4
chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
3/4 T. parmesan cheese
10 almonds

5
protein shake with extra isopure, 1 cup soy milk, 3/4 T. adams pb

Cals: 1870
Prot: 189
Carbs: 167
Fat: 53


Workouts:

30 minutes pilates
30 minute power walk


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

hey girl!!
Yep I'm in Texas--its real hot here tooo right now!! Yuck! I usually run around 8pm --its not AS bad.. but last night I was just dripping in sweat -it was TOO hot! 

we sound soooo much alike!!!! My honey is my dog (well and my husband) -- Cody's like you said "My first child"~ We love going on long powerwalks/jogs! 
Also I LOVE pilates!!! 

Sorry you can't go running anymore! I know that sucks for you!

Do u have that Fanny lifter thing too (where you add the steps together?) Its cool huh!! 

Well hope you have a great day!!

Try for 4 liters of water a day next week!! 
I usually drink 6 or 7 liters a day~ Talk about going to the bathroom A LOT!!

Takecare sweetie!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Stacey,

I do have that fanny lifter step thingy. I actually used it for the first time in awhile last night (thanks to you for reminding me about it!   and my butt is sooo sore! I love it though. 

Thanks for the tip on cooking your chicken. I will try that today. I was using my george forman but it was drying out my chicken.  Did not like that.

I am going to try for 4 liters of water soon, thanks for the tip! You are a sweetie!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> My honey is my dog (well and my husband) -- Cody's like you said "My first child"~ We love going on long powerwalks/jogs!



Oh yeah, You are too funny, "and my husband" LOL!  don't forget him.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 15, 2003)

I have got to stop watching the Food Network. I was happily eating my egg whites until I saw a show on chocolate shakes! No more egg whites! I discovered that they make me gag when hard boiled. I like them cooked up like scrambled eggs or in my protein pancakes. 

I just ordered some Syntrax (sp?) apple protein Nectar that I learned about from another thread. I love this website! I hope it's yummy. I'm kind of getting sick of the chocolate Isopure that I've been using for 4 years.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh my gosh you have been using Chocolate Isopure for 4 YRS!! holy cow!!!! Is it good though?? I think i may get some!!

I have been using Strawberry Isopure, and strawberry optimum forever tooo!!!

I know I'm goofy~~ About my comment on "oh yeah and myhusband"... I talk more about Cody, my dog then I do my hubby here at work.. hehe!! 

I'm glad that I reminded you of your fannylifter~ blow off that dust honey!! LoL!! My but is so sore from it too!!! I love it!!

Your welcome for the tips!! I love getting tips from people toooo!!!

GIRL watching those cooking shows makes me wanna cook yummy things!!! I have to flip right past the shows so I don't SEE the food!!  

Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi girl!
I like the strawberry Isopure too.   Have only tried the chocolate Optimum and didn't like it too much.

I had that chicken for dinner last night and it was yummy!

Hope you have a great weekend too!

Also, wanted to thank you for making me feel so welcome here, you are a sweetie!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 16, 2003)

My husband has been gone for 4 weeks for work, and gets back next Sunday. This has definitely been a challenging time for me. I feel for all of those single Moms out there, I don't know how you ladies do it, but you deserve a lot of pats on the back!

This is about the 3rd or 4th journal that I've started in the last couple of years. I always give up after a couple days. It's easier, of course, to not keep track of what I'm eating and to eat whatever I want. I AM NOT GIVING UP THIS TIME! I don't care what it takes! I am not going to settle for just okay anymore. I refuse to settle. I have wanted to see my abs for so long now, and to have a body that I can be proud of. I don't have a ton of support from my husband, but mostly it's because he thinks I look good already. He is not as into the fitness lifestyle as I am (and I am not as into it as a lot of you are) but he will back up whatever I want to do. I don't just want to look "fine", I want to look "SMOKIN'"!!     And now is my time to do it.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 16, 2003)

*Saturday*

Food

1
Protein pancakes
1/5 T. sugar free syrup
1 cup blueberries

2
Mesotech bar

3
protein shake
1/2 cup sweet potatoes
1/2 cup pineapple

4
chicken breast
2 small pieces of watermelon 

5
chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 T. parmesan cheese
1 cup cantaloupe
15 almonds

6
3/4 cup Fiber One
3/4 cup blueberries
3/4 cup soymilk
protein shake

Cals: 1749
Prot: 177
Carbs: 203
Fat: 37

Carbs are too high, but there's 45 g of fiber in there   so I think I'm okay. although I better stick close to the br.   Did not drink enough water today. On the positive side I went to a birthday party and did not have cake or Doritos! 


Workouts

Shoulders
overhead press 5 x 12
upright row 5 x 12 
lateral raise 5 x 12

30 minutes of pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm going to a barbecue/birthday party today and am so ready to eat well. Just in case they don't have anything chicken breast related, I'm going to have a shake before I go.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 17, 2003)

*Sunday*

1
protein pancakes
1/5 T. sugar free syrup
3/4 c. blueberries
protein shake

2
apple 
luna bar

3
chicken breast
tortilla
reduced fat cheese

4 
chicken breast 
tortilla 
reduced fat cheese

5
apple 
protein shake

Cals: 1623
Prot:142
Carbs:189
Fat:35

Want to change my ratios a bit, definitely less carbs, more protein. More water! Will do better tomorrow! 

Workouts:
20 minutes pilates
1 hour walk


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

You are doing SO good Shelley! I'm proud of you!  Will you allow yourself cheat meals/days? I think you should, so you don't start a crazy binge, like I've done sometimes  Maybe once every 14 days or something. That's what I'll be aiming for. 
Don't know if you read my journal (cause you never post  ), but I've decided on having the last of October as my goal date too, so we're in on this together  

Hope you're having a great monday!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Hiker ever climb out there in your wonderfull state??


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Jenny, thank you so much for supporting me! 
I am waiting a bit on the cheat meal, I want to get some good days of healthy eating in me before I do that. I don't want to get off track. I tend to get a little freaky/obsessed when I get too stringent so I am trying to keep it low key. Can't wait til that cheat meal though!  I'm not going to even THINK about it today. I'm going to try and put it off as long as I can.
Good luck on your October goals too, I know we can do it!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey sawheet!
I have hiked a lot out here, mostly in the Columbia Gorge and towards the coast. How about you? If you mean rock climbing I haven't climbed here, but I used to be a climbing/hiking guide for kids in New Hampshire.

Is there a lot of hiking in Florida? Maybe in the everglades? I was there once for a week (college spring break, of course) and it didn't seem too mountainous. Of course, I was on spring break so had other things on my mind.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi girl!
> I like the strawberry Isopure too.   Have only tried the chocolate Optimum and didn't like it too much.
> 
> ...



Hey Honey!!! I know you are going to look SMOKIN in know time!!! I'm like you-- I want to see those abs!!!!!!! And all the other muscles!  

I'm glad your feeling welcome here!!! I really think you & I have a lot in common! 
(psssssst... we do need to stay away from those Luna bars though.. I saw you had one.. I had bought 2 on saturday.. and I wish I never did..they are so yummy..but They really are not good for us!!!  
 
I'm glad you liked the chicken!! 

Have a great day sweets!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

*Monday*

Feel great today! Made it past my 4 day point when I usually quit this so I'm pretty happy about that. 

Food:

1
protein pancakes
3/4 cup strawberries
1/5 T. sugar free syrup

2
chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup zucchini

3
chicken breast
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese
2 tortillas

4
apple
3/4 c. Fiber One
1/2 c. soymilk
1/2 c. blueberries
15 almonds

5
protein pancakes 
1 T. sugar free syrup
3/4 cup strawberries

6
isopure
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 T. parmesan cheese
I know I should have had the rice much earlier in the day but it was still better than having ice cream...I kind of consider it a treat with a little parmesan cheese...what is becoming of me?  

Cals: 1846
Prot:173
Carbs:209
Fiber:50  
Fat:48


Workouts:

30 minute power walk
30 minutes pilates
Back
Biceps


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> (psssssst... we do need to stay away from those Luna bars though.. I saw you had one.. I had bought 2 on saturday.. and I wish I never did..they are so yummy..but They really are not good for us!!!


Good morning! I just posted to you in your journal. 
You are right about the Luna bars. My friend and I (and my baby and dog) walked 40 minutes (one way) to the farmers market then back. When we got there I was starving and they were giving out samples of these! I definitely should have brought food with me.   I will plan better next time!

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

No hiking here, I have climbed in Smith and bouldered in bend last summer, I travel and rock climb all over the place. florida basicially sucks


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

smith rock is gorgous! I have been there a couple times but haven't climbed there. I haven't actually been climbing since I moved out here. have done lots of hiking though. 
that's too bad about florida, are you planning on moving some day?


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

When I retire, or I mat just get a vacation home.  I take allot of  climbing trips, at least 8 or so per year , so that keeps me sane.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Good morning! I just posted to you in your journal.
> You are right about the Luna bars. My friend and I (and my baby and dog) walked 40 minutes (one way) to the farmers market then back. When we got there I was starving and they were giving out samples of these! I definitely should have brought food with me.   I will plan better next time!
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?



I'm sooo proud of you for making it to Day 4 and not wanting to Quit!!
 
Thats neat that the farmers market was giving those out!! I would have gotten one to!!! 

My weekend was good!! thanks for asking! And you??


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

I had a good weekend, thanks for asking! That Luna bar was sooooo good, chocolate peppermint stick flavor, I'm drooling just thinking about it! 

My hubby comes home next weekend, after being gone for 5 weeks, so that willl be a GREAT weekend!!

I just got done with my Pilates - love it! You were saying you do pilates too, what do you do - a video?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Hiker had to come over and say hello and say you are doing awesome!!!  Will chat with you later, almost done at work and time to fight traffic on cornell with the construction due to the KK coming soon


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

shortstuff are you serious, where's it going to be? I didn't know we were getting one out here. Am I a bad person because I have not had a krispy kreme donut yet? 

I tried to take cornell today to go to the pool off murray, but between 185th and your gym traffic was at a standstill. it was crazy, so after not moving for 10 minutes I turned around and went down 26. I wonder if it's because of that?

Thanks for visiting me!   I meant to ask you earlier, where do you get your supps? I have been going to Max Muscle across from 24hr but is there anywhere better/cheaper?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

the other place is off of 99E in tigard called SNC which is where I will be going from here on out, Tony has no clue what he is talking about and I found out he has been talking behind my back thinking he knows better then my trainer which is BS, so I love SNC, great gal owns it, so I say there.  Oh yeah the KK is right between chang's and our gym, and they are doing construction on cornell right there and had flaggers, hence traffic  LOL


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 18, 2003)

Perfect! You'll be able to stop at KK and get a donut on your way home after your workout!   LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Hickerchick how are ya??
Thats awesome your hubby is coming home Next weekend! I bet you are getting real excited! 

Your hilarious teasing SS about the KK Donuts!!!!  

Ohhh that luna bar sounds yum! My favorite is Nutz over chocolate 

hey I looked for your pictures and couldn't find them 

hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh I love the chai spice luna bars and then pecan pie bars  oh and the key lime and the orangecicle one


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

LoL!!! 

yummmmmmmm pecan pie ones are awesome!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

oooohhh I haven't tried the chai spice ones, those sound so good. I love the orange ones and the pecan ones too!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Stacey, 
I took the pics down, I'm too shy I guess.   I could pm them to you if you want to see them. I will probably put them up again with my after pics which are going to ROCK!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

ya I want to see them!! But I TOTALLY Understand about you wanting to take them down!! I'm shy tooooo!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Okay, I tried to pm you the pictures but can't figure out how to insert an image in them??   Sorry! I will try again!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Food

1
chicken breast
2 tortillas
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese

2
chicken breast
2 tortillas
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese

3
protein pancakes
1/5 T. sugar free syrup
3/4 cup strawberries

4
protein shake
15 almonds
apple
1 1/2 cups zucchini


workouts:

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

LoL~ Your asking the wrong person tooo.. I have know idea!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

eek ask Butterfly or Jodi or fade


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

you can't insert pix into PM's you have to email them. 

Hi there, and Stacey I saw the luna bar comment.  

you to Hikerchick 

j/k, just was reading and thought I'd help out a little and say hi.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn shush Dvlmn!!

I didn't eat one!!!! Haven't in a lONG time.. I said I bought 2 on saturday..but never ate them..see I'm still your angel


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi dvlmn - thanks for popping in! 
I know, I know about the luna bars!! We were just talking about them...okay, I had one this weekend but I'm so over it!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Okay, here are my front and back before pics. Be kind - I did just have a baby! 
   
Front:


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Back:


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

WOW!! Girl You look Great already!!!!!!!!

I hope I look like you do after I have my baby!!!!!!!!!!
You rock woman!!! 

Okay now that you have done it.. I guess I need to post my pics sooooon too.. My mom is taking them tomorrow night!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

why no face   ???


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 19, 2003)

Stacey, Thanks! you are too sweet 

I promise to have my face in my after pics. 

I definitely want to see yours!!! 

Thanks for the pm, I emailed ya.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

Well.. you are just sooo super sweet to me too honey!!! 

My pics will take awhile to get up here though.. I mail them to Butterfly, then she posts them! Crazy!!! 

I'll check my emails.. YEAH!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

Your just after having a baby? 

wow, that's all I can say, your doing awesome.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks dvlmn, you can hang out here anytime!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Food:

1
2/3 cup oatmeal (always mccanns slow cooking irish oats)
protein pancakes
1 T. sugar free syrup
3/4 cup strawberries

2
3/4 cup Fiber one
1/2 cup soymilk
1/2 cup blueberries
protein shake
3 T. cream



Workouts

1 1/2 hr hike with 20 pound pack


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

mmmmmm  that sounds way better then my eggs and grapefruit


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

I love my protein pancakes! 

Hey, when's that Krispy Kreme coming in? I think I feel a cheat meal coming on...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

6 days and counting


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

mmmmmmm...are they worth the wait? I haven't had one yet.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

OMG  Ok you have to have a cheat day for one!!!!!!!  OMG THEY ARE THE BEST!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

LOL okay, twist my arm. When the one opened in southeast (I think that's where it was), people camped out for 2 nights in the parking lot!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

oh by the way cornell between chang's and 24 hour fitness will be closed for upwards of a month to through traffic only KK customers can go.  They are expecting it to be backed up for at least 2-3 miles.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

you have got to be kidding me, they have some kind of bizarro cult following!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

I know it is going to take me like 4 hours to get to work, I work across the street from 24 hour and so the are planning having cornell and bethany and all that blocked with traffic  LOL  AHHHHHHH


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

where do you work?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

impact sign company, my folsk own it


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

night girls~~ I'm leaving work (had to work late..yuck)

ya'll have a great night!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

By Stace, Have a great night!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 20, 2003)

THat must be great to work for your parents, can you just come and go whenever you feel like it?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

I am going to 

I had my cheat meal last night and I really didn't think I did that bad, but omg, I feel so hungoverish today.

I had a turkey/avocado/veggie wrap at Red Robin which is fairly healthy, although the fries that come with it aren't.   Then I had a cup of Haagen Dazs chocolate peanut butter ice cream. Today I feel like I had about 10 beers last night!    Is it because of all the sugar in the ice cream??


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

*Thursday*

Food:

1
1/2 cup oatmeal
protein shake
this is not enough food but I can barely even eat this. I feel so yucky!

today is not going to be a perfect eating day....I usually don't like to have flour products, but I have these tortillas to use up. plus I was just at a friends house STARVING because I felt like crap all morning, she made me a tuna fish sandwich. It was yummy. At least I got some protein.

2
tuna fish sandwich on light whole wheat
1/2 cup chicken soup

3
2 tortillas with chicken and
1/4 cup of reduced fat cheese  
 no more bread and cheese!!

4
protein pancakes
3/4 cup strawberries
3 t. sugar free syrup

5
chicken breast
2 ears of corn 
with a little bit-o-buttah  

No workouts today, I pretty much felt like crap all day. Whatever. My hun gets home Sunday and I can go back to the gym - wahoo! I am sooo looking forward to that!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm GREAT FOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Food:
> 
> 1
> ...



Do you have any BCAA's? When I can't eat if I've been out driking or something I take those. Because they are usually pills while at the same time while they aren't as good as a protein shake or real food they will help to minimize muscle loss.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Hickerchick.. this girl that I work with just told me she use to live in Portland, OR.. (It came up b/c shes leaving today to go there and visit)
Her name is Jennifer Mallet!

YOUR CHEAT MEAL SOUNDS YUMMMMMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry you don't feel good now..


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

shortstuff it was really good at the time but I feel like I've PAID for it today! 

I feel better now though.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

dvlmn, I don't have any of those. Is that something I should think about getting? What would the benefit be? I'll have to do some research on that - Thanks!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

stacey, it was yummy! mmmmmmm that ice cream was good! I'm saving my next cheat meal for a krispy kreme, shortstuff says we're getting one here.

Your friend will be glad about the temp change here, it is slightly cooler!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

my hunny comes home on Sunday, I can't wait. He's so awesome, my best friend and just the greatest guy. It's been hard spending so much time without him.  

Plus I really need him to take care of our daughter for a bit. I NEED A BREAK!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

Ya I heard the weather is great up there!!!!

I have only had one krispy kreme my entire life.. and We have them at like every corner like Starbucks!!! They are gooood though!!!

I bet your sooooo Excited your honey is coming home!!!! Thats really sweet what you said about him!!!  Matts my best friend too! 

I BET YOU DO NEED A BREAK!!!!!!!!!
Glad he will be there soon for ya!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

can i ask a dumb question what does he dop????


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Not a dumb question at all. 
He's an engineer.  
His whole dept. just got transferred, so he has been in training in Texas for the past five weeks. Now that he's been trained on all of this new stuff they want him to go to Ireland to train the people there for 9 weeks!   Don't they realize people have families?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2003)

OMG!! No kidding!! Thats a long time honey!  I hope you get to go with him!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

If he's gone for 6 weeks or more then they'll send me too. It is exhausting traveling with a 9 month old though! She's a great baby too, never cries or fusses, but she's so active and busy she wears me out!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

well hey at least he has a good job    right now here that is so good to have    and another question, how old are you???


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Amen to that! Seriously, I am very grateful that he has such a good job, even if it is very challenging for us as a family at times.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey I have 4 whole pages in my journal!   It's the little things that excite me these days.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

I hear you expecially since I am in school i am very lucky my parents are being successful, so successful I worked twelve hours yesterday, but the rewards are good.  I know I keep hoping more jobs will open because i realy want my Boy to move up here for now from Cali but with no jobs he can'.,.....So i just og and visit and he does the same


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

It's definitely hard. What does your boyfriend do? How did you guys meet if he's in CA?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

*Friday*

1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
2 t. sugar free syrup
protein shake with
2 T. cream

2
1/2 chicken breast
2 tortillas
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese
1/4 avocado

3
protein pancakes
3/4 c strawberries
1 T. sugar free syrup

4 
apple 
10 almonds

5 
chicken breast
2 tortillas
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese

6
protein shake
3 T. cream

Cals:1941
Prot:155
Carbs:155
Fat:80


Workouts:

30 minutes pilates
1 hr. power walk


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

He is from Salem but moved to Sacramento area for work, he is a stock broker and trader, and a buddy of mine is from Cali but moved here for two years and when he moved back to Cali I went down and visited him, and I guess it was a setup that Darren had been hearing about me for a while and so when I went to dinner with my friend I was visitng Darren was there and we stayed together the rest of the trip and have been just totally head over heels since then.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

awwwww.....that's so sweet!    You guys will work it out.

When my husband and I started dating he was in the navy. After we were going out for four months he got shipped out for four months, we couldn't talk the whole time. When he got back he asked me to marry him. I was head over heels for him. When we got married I was still in college and his sub got transferred to CT (we were both in NH), I finished out the semester at UNH so we didn't even live together the first 4 months we were married. I definitely feel your pain!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh I know and that is the reason I don't pack up and leave, I have a year and a half left at portland state to get my accounting degree and then I have an offer from the recuiter for PriceWaterhouseCooper for a position with them where ever I want


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

That's great!
BTW I like your ab avi best!  Those are some sexy abs you got there girl, I'm working on getting me some of those!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

well thanks cutie, i hope i look like you after i have kids


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 22, 2003)

thanks


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

*Monday*

Yay!  Back at the gym today and it felt sooo good! 

Preworkout: 
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
1 T. sugar free syrup

Postworkout:
protein shake 
1 T. cream
1 small banana

2
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup red pepper
la creme yogurt

3
nectar protein shake
10 almonds
apple

4
1 tortilla
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese
chicken breast
1/3 avocado

5
baked crackers
2 T. Adams peanut butter
yogurt

6
1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese


Workout:
legs

1 hr power walk

30 minutes pilates


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

YEAH GO HIKER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks sweetie! 

I was just checking out your new journal. You're doing so good. Is this going to be your first competition? You still need to post pics for me! 

How's work going? Busy again today?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

yeah this week is crazy    But it will go by fast, I will send you some I took this weekend  but no laughing.  Yeah this will be my first, I am very excited.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

You will do great!! and, please   of course I will not laugh. you saw mine afterall, and those are laughable! yes, yes, yes send me pics!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

My honey is home! yay!   It is so great to have him here. He is my built-in support system.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!! I get to see mine in two days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 25, 2003)

HI GIRL!!!!

Yeah your honey is Home!!! I BET YOUR SOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

shortstuff, yeah for you! how often do you get to see him?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Stace!
Did you get your morning workout in this morning?

I was able to start back to the gym today and it was so great to be there!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

i see im about every two weeks, which i feel lucky for since we are so close but still those two weeks seem to take FOREVER to go by, hank good ness work has been so busy


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow! You get to see him a lot. That's awesome. It does drag by sometimes though.  I know


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 25, 2003)

I got my Nectar protein today. It's pretty good. Definitely a nice change from chocolate. Eating just the powder is YUMMY! It taste like candy! mmmmmmmmmm.....like starburst or jolly ranchers.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 26, 2003)

*Tuesday*

1
3/4 cup Fiber one
1/2 cup soymilk
protein shake
1 T. cream

2 (post workout)
banana 
1 tortilla
chicken breast
1/4 cup reduced fat cheese

3 
apple
1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese

4
baked cheese crackers  
1.5 T. natural pb
3 fish crackers
whole grain bar 

got some bad news today, so my diet is whacked. Too many carbs. I have to stop letting my emotional state affect my eating. anyone know a trick to that? Practice, I guess. Just stressed out lately, too much going on.


Workout:

back
biceps
20 minutes elliptical

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I got my Nectar protein today. It's pretty good. Definitely a nice change from chocolate. Eating just the powder is YUMMY! It taste like candy! mmmmmmmmmm.....like starburst or jolly ranchers.



HEY HONEY!!
OMG~ It taste like Starbursts!!! I have got to get some of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

Sooo are you liking working out at the gym??? 
I really like working out in the mornings!!!! Going good so far!!

hope your having a great night.. I'm still at work..and its 5:20pm-


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey sweetie!
It is so great to be back at the gym. I get so motivated seeing all of the hot bods!   Although, since I started yesterday I have been absolutely starving all of the time. It doesn't make too much sense because I've been working out all along, but I guess I'm finally working my muscles harder.

Anyway, so glad your morning workouts are going well! Isn't that the best feeling? well, okay, maybe not the BEST feeling, but still a good one! 

Sorry you're still at work  get outta there!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 26, 2003)

Okay, so my husband just called from work and tells me he's leaving for Ireland in 2 weeks rather than 3. It may not seem like a big deal but it is! He just got home on Sunday and now he's leaving for another 10 weeks!   So, I was ripping the cupboards apart looking for some comfort food. Luckily, there wasn't any there.   I did eat an organic, whole grain granola bar that I bought for my daughter, but oh well, better than ice cream right? I'm going to go have a protein shake now...
I am grateful he has a job  I am grateful he has a job
I am grateful he has a job  I am grateful he has a job
I am grateful he has a job  I am grateful he has a job
I am grateful he has a job  I am grateful he has a job
I am grateful he has a job  I am grateful he has a job


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

omg honey I'm sooo sorry!!! I Know how much you were looking forward to him being home for 3 weeks!!!  Sorry sweetie!! Thank god there wasn't much junk food you could get into.. I'm like that also when I'm upset.. I'll munch on EVERYTHING! 
So You can't go with him?  (take it you can't)
SORRRRRRRY GIRLIE!!! 

We are all here for you kay!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Stacey! Your support is so helpful! 

I'll be okay, I can get through this. I'm looking at it as 10 weeks to get SUPERFIT!! I can focus better when he's not here anyway, I'll look at it that way. I'm just going to miss him soo much. 

We do get to visit, I'm not sure if I told you that. We just need to get our passports set up and ready to go. I am very excited to go to Europe! That's what I will have to look forward to, traipsing my superfit booty around Europe.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Going on a hike today! 

1
3/4 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup soymilk
protein shake
1 T. cream

2
1 1/4 cups ground turkey
1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 T. parmesan cheese



Workouts:

1 1/2 hr hike with 20 pound pack (baby)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

Your welcome sweetie- Anytime

Oh well thats good that you get to visit!!! I didn't know that! Thats a good way to look at it girl, 10 weeks to get superfit! I love it. I focus better also when Matts not around.. I have to really push myself now that hes on days.. I just wanna hang with him. 
I know what ya mean though.. when he goes on his 2 wk hunt trips in November every year..I'm like at the real gym (not home) everynight..and I eat sooo PERFECT.. its great. 

thats awesome you get to go to EUROPE!!! How cool!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

BTW~ I took my before pictures last night.. hubby took them.. and I just dropped them off to be developed. I pick them up tomorrow, and I'm mailing them to Butterfly to put up on here!!!  YEAH!

Which is a BIG STEP For me!! I have never posted fitness pics on here, only my wedding pictures, and pics of me and my friends/family!  

I'm so nervous. I don't know why?! But if I want to send my AFTER pics to a fitness magazine..then this will help me build up my nerves, right?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't wait to see them!! I bet you look amazing!  and yes, it will be a good stepping stone to sending them to Oxygen - I love that magazine! Whenever I want to stray from my eating I need to pick that up and look at those girls.

I know what you mean about your husband being around. Mine just buys a bunch of junk food when he's here. I told him yesterday that when he gets back here, there will be no more junk in the house and he will be working out! He's not going to want to come back! Actually he seemed excited about the idea. He goes through phases with fitness. We've actually done a marathon together, he did great! He's very supportive of me too, which helps. He's just been traveling so much that he's in a mode of eating junk. I need to get him out of it.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to go pick some tomatoes from my garden. Will be good in a salad for dinner!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

I hear you girls too, and Darren is so supportive he went grocery shopping for for when I am there this weekend but he bought things I can't have and he loves and it is going to kill me when he eats it in front of me, like he lvoes peanut butter and so do it, and nuts and he has them both, oh well i will enjoy through him.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

That was sweet of him. You can have those things some day right? You don't need them now anyway. You don't even LIKE peanut butter. Tell yourself this 10 times in a row.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

*Thursday*

Today is a new day!
I have been slacking with writing down all my food and macros. Today I will do better. I feel really good today and so ready to eat well and feed my body super nutritious foods!
I wrote down positive affirmations last night, dorky yes, but they work! So what if I'm a geek!  

Food:
1
protein pancakes: 3 egg whites, 1 scoop protein, 1 T. flax
4 strawberries

2
chicken breast
med. apple
1 carrot

3
protein pudding
1 tomato
5 almonds

4
1 cup ground turkey
1/4 cup tomato sauce

5
protein pancakes
4 strawberries
1 T. sugar free syrup

6
nectar protein shake
apple
10 almonds

Cals:1486
Prot:199
Carbs:92
Fat:39





Workouts:
Rest day today    Felt really bad when I got to the gym...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

Morning Hiker, told you I would still say hi from Claifornia.  Darren is at work and I hate just being here all alone and with no car.  So I am going to eat and get dressed and relax since I have no cardio to do today and I already did extra cardio on Tuesday.  LOL  SO I will be here and say hi and trying to whore, might go for a walk.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Hiker! 

I'm sorry I haven't been around too much, feel free to kick my ass anytime 
I am sorry your husband is going away  I know how much it can hurt to have your love so far away. 

How's everything? You're back in the gym? That's great! You like it there?

Take care sweets!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey girl!
Go for a nice walk. Are you near the beach at all? How long are you there for? Have fun with your honey!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Yum Yum Breakfast Hicker!! 

I do that to whenever I start feeling crappy or unmotivated about my body-- just get a Oxygen Magazine or M&F for her! 
Thats great that your hubby said he would start taking better care of himself!!!!

I WISH Matt would.. he won't even take vitamins!  He eats total junk food.. But is super skinny.. I wish he would lift weights.. he would look so awesome.. oh well!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 28, 2003)

No unfortunately no beach but the weather here is so nice, I am in the suburbs of sacramento, so I will go lay outside foir awhile, go for a walk and enjoy the sun and the 95 degree weather  

How are you doing, what are you and the baby up to today????


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

Jenny it's about time you got your butt in here! slacker! Just kidding, I know how it goes. 

You definitely understand the distance thing. My hun is going to be in Ireland. I'm not sure if that's further distance than yours. I suck at geography! 

Anyway, good to see you!   Yes, I am back at the gym and LOVING IT!! It's so motivating to see all those fit people getting themselves even fitter.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

Enjoy that beautiful weather shorty, when's your honey get home from work?

Riley and I are going to go hang out with some friends today, I think. Maybe go to the pool. It's a tough life, you know?


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 28, 2003)

Stacey, our husbands sound a lot alike. My husband will eat Oreos for dinner.  He had such a hot bod when he was working out all the time. He gains muscle pretty easily, so he was lookin fine! He looks good now too, just not as fit. His family history of health is not good at all, I just wish he would take care of himself for those reasons. I want him to be around awhile. The hot bod would be an added bonus!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey girlie I totally know what ya mean!!! Matt is not really a sweets person ( I AM ) but lord..he is a chips/pizza/beer for dinner Guy!! And is soooooo SKINNY! He looked good--damn good too when He was training for the fire dept- going to fire school..after he graduated that, and DIDN't become a fireman (no jobs were avaliable) and nows hes in the Oil business.. AND he has a thyroid condition.. hes just skinny, no muscle! His Legs are the size Of MY ARMS~ NO LIE!!! Its crazy....
anyway.. I gotta jet outta here.. need to go home so I can go walking, and lift weights. Oh and I guess Eat!! 

Have a great night honey!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2003)

*Friday*

1
3/4 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup soymilk
protein shake
1 T. cream

2
1.5 cups ground turkey
1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 T. parmesan cheese

3
2 chicken tenderloins
1/2 cantaloupe
10 cherry tomatoes

4
nectar protein shake
4 strawberries
1 t. cream

5
1/2 cantaloupe
chicken breast
2 T. tomato sauce
1/2 ounce mozzarella

6
1/2 cantaloupe (before bed - I was HUNGRY!)

Calories: 1847
prot:189    42%
carbs:193   33%
fat:51         25%


Workouts:
Chest
Triceps
abs
30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2003)

Had a great workout this morning. Definitely feel back on track. Don't even want to think about a cheat meal at this point.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

oh that i such a great feeling when you don't even want to cheat, I am in that zone with you too hottie.  How is town treating you so far??  I am so glad I am not there, not to be a poop or anything, this 90 degree weather is waymore to my style.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey sweetie, It's actually really warm today. Bet you're having fun with your hunka hunka burnin man love!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Had a great workout this morning. Definitely feel back on track. Don't even want to think about a cheat meal at this point.



Thats sooo awesome that your thinking like that honey..I'm in the same frame Now!!  Usually on fridays I eat fajitas (WITH the tortillas..haha) And I am not today!!! YEAH!

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2003)

Stace, that's awesome. I'll help keep you on track if you do the same for me. Sometimes I need a big kick in the butt! I definitely feel more motivated lately, I sooo want to see my sixpack! It was just coming out right before I got pregnant. Had top two abs over my baby belly for the longest time. It was hilarious! I've never gotten further than seeing two though. I will get there! and so will you!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Just had an awesome workout! Back, biceps and 20 minutes of HIIT on the elliptical.  I was doing bicep curls in front of the mirror at the gym and realize I'm pretty happy with my body's progress. Still need to lean up those abs though!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Food:

1
3/4 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup soymilk
protein shake
10 almonds



Workout:

20 minutes HIIT elliptical
Back
Biceps


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Hiker  
How was your weekend?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Jenny!
Your new avi is hotstuff!

My weekend was okay, dh and I argued most of the weekend but we're better now. Sometimes being happily married is a lot of hard work. Mostly it's fun though.

How was yours?

When are you coming to the states?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey gals


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Shorty!
Your back in sunny hot Oregon I see.  That's so great that your man is coming in 10 days! You guys get to see each other a lot, that's awesome!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah I wouldn't be able to last without it, I mean if we had to go longer we will but if we can swing it more often, we do it


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stace, that's awesome. I'll help keep you on track if you do the same for me. Sometimes I need a big kick in the butt! I definitely feel more motivated lately, I sooo want to see my sixpack! It was just coming out right before I got pregnant. Had top two abs over my baby belly for the longest time. It was hilarious! I've never gotten further than seeing two though. I will get there! and so will you!


 SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN GIRL!!!!!!

Thats hilarious about you seeing the top of your abs over your baby belly!! I WANT That toooooooooo when I get pregnant!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

I soooo wanted ice cream today - Haagen Dazs chocolate peanut butter. Its about the best thing ever. Well, as far as ice cream goes   but I was so good and made some "protein ice cream" instead. I think it was w8lifter's recipe: protein powder, cream, vanilla, water, something else can't remember. Anyway, it was okay, not Haagen Dazs but okay. I'll stop talking about Haagen Dazs now.....


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 2, 2003)

Okay, I'm thinking that I just need to cut sugar out of my plan completely. I don't miss it when I don't have it for a few days. But when I have it I want MORE!! I've done that before and it has worked. When it gets cold here I won't want ice cream anymore. Right now, it always comes back to the ice cream!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Meals

1
protein pancakes
1/2 cup strawberries
1 T. sugar free syrup

2
banana
1 1/2 cups ground turkey
1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 T. parmesan cheese
1 1/2 cups red grapes

3
grilled cheese sandwich with whole grain light bread and very small amount of Tillamook cheddar  with a tomato from my garden.
apple

4
chicken breast
2 small pieces of avocado

5 
protein shake w/banana, soymilk, natural pb and isopure




Workouts:
shoulders
30 minutes pilates
abs


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

Today I pick up my daughters 9 month pics from the photographer. She's so cute, I can't wait to see them! One of the poses is her in her diaper with angel wings on sitting on a cloud. Kind of corny but I bet it will be so cute! 

I also need to get a workout in before then. My husband is sick so I didn't go to the gym this morning. I'll go do shoulders and abs here, if I ever get off this computer. Okay, going now!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

I need to cut sugar out to girl. I know thats part of my problem!!! I have a bag of Sour patch kids..and I always eat like 3-4 a day. I know not much..but really..its bad!!!!!

Yuck..that Ice cream don't sound that good..lol.. 
But GOOD for you for not having the Real stuff! (won't say that evil word)

Can't wait to see your daughters pictures!! You have to post one..shes sooo adorable. I bet she looks sooo cute & Precious with the angel wings on! Awwwww!!

Have a good workout!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I need to cut sugar out to girl. I know thats part of my problem!!! I have a bag of Sour patch kids..and I always eat like 3-4 a day. I know not much..but really..its bad!!!!!
> 
> Yuck..that Ice cream don't sound that good..lol..
> ...



I would have eaten the whole bag in one day!!  except that I hate sour stuff! 
Chocolate and peanut butter sounds yucky to you? omg it is my favorite!

she is a cutie, thanks.   I don't have a scanner though, so probably won't be able to show these pics. I'm so proud of her. She started walking this week!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh how cute, Oh I love this time, but when girls hit 12, look out, then you won't like her til she is like 17 again.    Trust me I did and all my cousins did it and all the kids I babysat did it too     Man girls are so fun and not at the same time.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

shortstuff - NO!! she will be the perfect angel all through her teen years! lol, I hope she's nothing like me, I terrorized my parents!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Hickerchick..my bad..hell YA I lOVE chocolate & Penut butter!! ITS MY FAVORITE COMBO!! What was I thinking..Lmao!! 

I bet her pictures Are sooooo cute!!!! I hear ya on the no scanner thing.. me either..thats why Butterfly did my pics! 

ohhh and I have to hide my candy..or I will eat it all at once too!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2003)

Stacey, you are too funny. I am the same way. Whenever my husband brings home some type of junk that I like, I make him hide it! LOL

Okay, on your next cheat you HAVE  to try the Haagen Dazs chocolate peanut butter ice cream! It is sooooo good.

Her pictures did come out really cute.   I wish there was some way to show you.

I had to go to the mall to pick them up and I actually bought just 5 gummy bears. The lady at the candy store thought I was nuts. I'm like "Really, I just want 5, if I buy more I'll eat them" and of course she's thinking, uh yeah, that's kind of the point freako! All I needed was 5. they were yummy.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

He he the only girls they normall y get at that place are tennagers who are sticks or the majorly overweight, so they must have thought you were nuts, not used to that  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Morning hottie.  How is the fam and how are you doing???


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey sweetie,
I'm doing good, although tired of this heat. I think I'm ready for fall.

and Yourself? are you at work? Your diet and workouts have been looking great, you've been kicking booty! How's 24 hr fitness these days?

I'm actually really liking my gym right now. I see motivating people every time I go.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

24 hour has been so dang busy because of the whole back to school so parents can come in again and want to get reinto  the gym now that kids are in school, so I have been so annoyed cause I can't get on anything and people keep taking my equipment    I hate that, but otherwise it is good.  Well thanks for the compliments but I feel so stuck, like nothing is changing and i just had to throw away some more food that I had in my cubboard from cooking for some friends and family, that i kinda accidentally ate last night.  Like 2tbsp of brown sugar but that is it.  Now I have my splenda and that is it for sweet.  Which it sounds like you are a sweet person also, so you understand how awful tthat is.

Wow ok I am done rambling now  LOL  What are you guys doing today???


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

I hate that! Our club is always like that in January when all the "new years resolution people" come in for about a month!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2003)

I had an okay workout this morning. Don't love working chest. I got two compliments though   but not on my chest!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2003)

*Friday*

I haven't been great about writing down my food this week but I have been eatin well.  Today I'm going to try and get all my carbs from veggies and fruit, to try something different for me. It has been a busy and not great week for me so here's hoping from here on out will be better!

1
protein pancakes (egg whites, flax, and protein powder)
1 T. sugar free syrup
1/2 cup strawberries

2
1/2 cup ground turkey
small amt. of tomato sauce
2 carrots
1 cup red grapes

3
chicken breast
10 almonds (okay, this is technically not a fruit or vegetable but I'm out of flax oil and need some fat)
apple

4
protein shake
banana
2 cups broccoli

5
chicken breast
apple
10 almonds

Workouts:
20 minutes elliptical
30 minutes pilates
abs


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

oh your meals look awesome hiker    how is your friday shaping up??  Big plans for this weekend???  I am going to go check out the show at the warehouse this weekend to check out the figure gals and to see a friend.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stacey, you are too funny. I am the same way. Whenever my husband brings home some type of junk that I like, I make him hide it! LOL
> 
> Okay, on your next cheat you HAVE  to try the Haagen Dazs chocolate peanut butter ice cream! It is sooooo good.
> ...



omg..I just saw this (sorry) Thats hilarious that you only bought 5 gummy bears..your soooo funny.. and what a great idea!!! I bet that lady did think you were a freak..haha!!!!
I know, wish I could see her pics too. I bet they are great!


Your meals look awesome girl.. I LOVE red grapes!!!! Keep it up..I know your looking awesome!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks girls, the support means so much to me.  You are both such awesome people.

SS, my husband is working all weekend - argh! - but then pretty much has the next 2 weeks off except for two days so I can't complain too much, right?   We're going to a friends birthday party tomorrow. Then probably hiking on Sunday. Where's the figure show you're going to? 



Thanks, Stace, I am not where I want to be yet, but who is?! Someone out there who is very happy with your body - talk to us!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

I hear ya girlie!!!!!!!!!  But we are a lot closer than other people!! 

Hope you have a wonderful weekend sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

ohhh And you are an AWESOME person tooooooooo!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

It is the Northwest Championships.  IOt should be cool, can't decide if i want to go to the evening or morning show.

I am jealous, I found out that when darren is here next weekend i have to work from 6:30am until noon, which isn't bad but still sucks.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

Have fun at that figure show, that will be so super motivating to you I bet!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

*Saturday*

Meals

1
protein shake consisting of: 1.5 cups soy milk,  banana, 1.5 scoops isopure, 1 T. natty pb.

2
chicken breast
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 T. parmesan cheese
1 cup grapes

3
turkey breast
apple
carrot
10 almonds

4
nectar protein shake
10 almonds
1 T. pb

Calories were way too low today!  
Cals:1347
Prot:131
Fat:37
CArbs:129


Workouts

1 hour powerwalk with the pooch


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sunday*

Meals:

1
protein pancakes: 3 egg white, 1 scoop protein, 1 T. flax
1/2 cup strawberries
1 T. sugar free syrup

2
nectar protein shake
10 almonds

3
chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice cooked
1 T. soy sauce

4
turkey breast
chicken breast
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 T. peanut butter

5 
protein shake
1 T. cream
10 almonds




Workouts:

30 minute powerwalk

Was going to do a leg workout at home but my legs HURT today! I'm not sure why


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Hiker! 
Having a good weekend? 
I have troubles getting all the meals in on weekends too. Must be all of that waking up late  Though I'm such a morning person and always wake up at 7-8. It's pretty annoying, especially when I've been out partying til 5:30 AM  

When is your husband leaving?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey partygirl!  I remember those days! LOL I used to party until 6:00 am then go home and change to be at work at 7:00. 

I am having a good weekend, thanks for asking.  I'm going to a farmer's market today to stock up on yummy local fruits and veggies. 

He leaves at the end of September.  I was going to go with him for part of but decided not to at the last minute after his company decided not to pay for us to go over there.  He does have a good job though, so I'm not complaining, this will be a good opportunity for him and will lead eventually to a promotion.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2003)

Haha, I haven't partied like that in months  I'm not as crazy as you though, I never work the day after 

Aww, I'm sorry honey! Keep that positive attitude and it will be over in no time at all  Spend a lot of time in the gym to get your mind of it and you'll look even hotter when he gets back


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello lovely ladies, sorry I haven't been around much but hicker you are doing awesome and I am glad you had a good weekend.  I have just been so tired and been really trying to get some things done before school starts tomorrow, which means tonight is making food and going to bed aealy so I can be up by 5am to get dressed and ready for school cause I have to be at max by 6:30amish.

Ok I talk way too much about  myself but hicker tell me how the farmers market was and how the baby and the hubby are?????


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

*Monday*

Meals:

1
Went out to breakfast with my honey!
veggie skillet: egg whites, lots of veggies, 1/2 slice of whole wheat toast, little bit of cheese

2
chicken breast
10 almonds
1/2 cup cooked brown rice

3
nectar apple protein
12 almonds

4
chicken breast

5
protein shake
1 T. cream
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meals not great today. I need to go grocery shopping!! Need veggies and more fat!





Workouts:

legs


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Jenny and Cutestuff, thanks, I know that if anyone can understand the difficulties of a long distance relationship it is definitely you girls. Big hugs all around!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Hicker
How are ya doing??


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey girl!
I'm good! Went out to breakfast with dh this morning and just had a great leg workout at the gym.

How about you?

Here's pic 1 of Haley:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

and pic 2


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

OMG Haley IS SOOOO CUTE!!!! I LOVE HER!! I WANT A DOG LIKE HER!!!!!!!!! SHES ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

That was cool to have breakfast w/ your hubby! I envy you...Matt is SO not a breakfast eater.. he won't ever go with me! And you ordered healthy~ You rock!!!!! 

I'm Good, thanks honey.. will be better at 5pm!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks!  I love my dog sooo much! I know you can relate to that! She is like my child, for sure.

How's it going there? You need to put your resume on monster.com. I got my last job through them and it was great!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Hicker I will go to breakfast with you are adorable puppy and baby    when your poor husband leaves  

So enjoying the rainy day today???


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

I know, can you believe we are finely getting rain!? How is/was your first day at school? (I think you start today anyway....?)

And, you guys, it is HIKER not Hicker. You are cracking me up over here every time I see that it makes me laugh out loud!!     You can call me whatever you want though.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay cutestuff, we'll go out for eggwhites and oatmeal!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

OMG~~~~~ I Can't believe we were calling you that!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

ohh yes I can totally relate to your relationship w/ Haley!!!! 

Man I wanna go eat bfast w/ you two tooooooooooo


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

i think if all the girls lived in one place that would be soooooo wonderful, right Hikerchick


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

LOL 
Stacey - you need to come to breakfast too!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 8, 2003)

AWW, that is the second cutest dog in the world!  My dog is my baby too! Got a big black lab that we've had since I was like 8  I love him and the fact that he is getting old is slowly breaking my heart 

And I KNEW your name was Hiker!  Geez people, Hicker?? That's a friggin insult 

I thought meals looked pretty good! This is the week when your husband got the week off, right? 

 It's 5:15 and I'm off to powerwalk, WHY am I doing this to myself


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL Jenny!!   I wasn't insulted, I really did laugh hysterically everytime I saw it. 

I know what you mean about your dog. Whenever DH and I talk about retirement (which is millions of years away, but we like to dream  ) I always talk about Haley being with us.  I can't even think of the alternative.

Powerwalking is fun and you want to keep your hot bod - that is why you do it!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Meals:

1
1/2 cup of oatmeal before workout

2
protein pancakes
1/2 cup strawberries
1.5 T. sugar-free syrup

3
nectar protein shake
12 almonds
1/2 cup tabouleh

4
1 cup cottage cheese
apple

5 
1 cup oatmeal
protein shake

Workout:

Back 
Biceps
30 minutes pilates

I had the best workout today, man I'm going to be SORE TOMORROW!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

the back being sore is the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey ss, how's it going? You never told me how school is!?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry I was a major space cadet yesterday, a no carb day    School is good, it feels so good to be back.  I am actually in the process of leaving work so I can go home and do some homework.  But I am holding down the fort right now.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm glad you're going to like school this semester - you get you're homework done missy!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 10, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Meals:

1
banana
1/2 cup oatmeal w/1 T. chopped walnuts and 1 T. sugarfree syrup
protein shake 
1 T. cream

2
1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. ground flax
2 carrots

3
protein bar   I know, no bars, it was either that or eat nothing though....

4
chicken breast
1/4 cup peas
1 carrot
turkey breast

5 
low fat/low sugar yogurt
nectar apple protein shake

6 
1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. flax
apple


Workouts:
45 minutes powerwalk
30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

*Thursday*

Meals:

1
1/2 cup irish oatmeal 
1 T. walnuts
1 T. sugar free syrup
protein shake
1 T. cream

2
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 T. flax
apple
low fat/low sugar yogurt


Workout:
abs
30 minutes Pilates


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

YOUR MEALS LOOK AWESOME!!!

OHHH AND ALL THIS PILATES YOUR DOING IS MAKING ME WANNA GET OUT MY VIDEO TONIGHT!!! 

Hope your having a beautiful day sweetie


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey babe, I love Pilates! What video do you have?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

I have Denise Austin's & then I have Karen Voights Yoga & Pilates (something like that)


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

THat's right, I think I asked you that before.  Sorry!   Guess what - when I did my abs this morning I was thinking of your ab workout from Yesterday and it got me motivated. I'm doing a plank and thinking "okay, got to hold this 10 more seconds so I can get Stacey's 10 inch waist!!"


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> THat's right, I think I asked you that before.  Sorry!   Guess what - when I did my abs this morning I was thinking of your ab workout from Yesterday and it got me motivated. I'm doing a plank and thinking "okay, got to hold this 10 more seconds so I can get Stacey's 10 inch waist!!"



LMAO!!!! your sooo cute girl!!! I just wish I had a six pack!!! LOL
I ALWAYS think of you to when I'm doing my cardio..or when I do "The fanny lifter"


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 11, 2003)

I know what you mean about the six-pack. We'll get it, we've just got to!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok missy Hiker, look it is sunny!!!!!!!!!       

Hope you had a great workout!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 12, 2003)

It is a GORGOUS day today, you are so right. I am loving it!
I had a great workout yesterday but now I don't get to workout until Sunday!!  I went to physical therapy yesterday and need to take a rest.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2003)

*Sunday*

Okay, day one of no sugar! I just need to give it up for good for now.  NO problem. I'm off to the gym now.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2003)

*Sunday*

Meals:

1
1/2 cup irish oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
protein shake
1 T. cream

2
chicken breast
2 cups zucchini

3
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. ground flax
apple

4
low fat/low sugar yogurt
nectar protein shake

5
chicken breast
1/2 cup carrots
15 almonds

Cals:1440
Prot:145
Carbs:126
Fat:44


Workouts:
45 minute power walk
chest
30 minutes Pilates

Can definitely feel the effects of eating crap yesterday. It was my daughters first birthday party so I wanted to have cake with her. It didn't sit well with either one of us.  But we had a ton of fun!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2003)

I took my measurements this morning which I am not going to post. I weighed myself too, that was 130.  I'm quite okay with that, since I am 5' 5 1/2".  I need to come up with some different specific goals other than a six-pack. Strength goals maybe. I'd like to be able to bench press my weight.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Great job hiker!!  

You're doing really really good! I'm so proud of you for sticking to your program!  

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey hun    Did you enjoy the good weather this weekend????  I know I did.......So how was the weekend?????


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Jenny! 

I feel like I'm back on track now. Feel free to  me if you see you need too!

My weekend was great, had my daughters birthday party. She won't be one until 10/26/03 but my husband won't be here then   so we celebrated early. It was fun! She has sooo many toys now, it's crazy!

How was yours? Did you get lots of studying in?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey sweetstuff ! I had a great weekend. Saturday we had my daughters birthday party, forty people!  That was  a little crazy but fun! 

Then I got to go hiking yesterday in the sunshine. Glad I did since it seems to be gone today!

How about you? Did you have to work?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

*Monday*

Meals:

apple prior to workout

1
protein pancakes
1/2 cup strawberries
1.5 T sugar free syrup
lowfat/low sugar yogurt
1/2 cup mixed veggies

2
turkey burger
1/2 cup mixed veggies
lowfat yogurt with huckleberries


Workout:

I had the best leg workout!
abs
30 minutes pilates


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey sweet meals hottie hiker   

I did unfortunately have to work, which I normally don't on weekends and I hated every minute of it cause I knew he was here by himself.  Otherwise, it was tons of friends and family and like 5 hours together alone.  I know  

Man that is a huge party for your daughter but hey you had a good time and I am sure you did.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Shelley 

That sounds like quite a party!  I bet it was a lot of fun  You need to put some pic up of your daughter, or at least email me one! Cause I bet she is the cutest little thing 

My weekend was relaxed and nice. Did get some school work in, but I'm took a little break too 

Okay, I'll  a little. That yoghurt is not supposed to be in a sugarfree diet Missy!  How do you make your pancakes? I make mine with 7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup of oatmeal and sweetner. I love them


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

ss - ah, you're honey is here! did I understand that correctly? That is sooo sweet - how long is he here for?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Jenny, you are completely right. I really need to hear things like this. The yogurt is gone so, no more. Thank you!  Since I had some more yogurt this morning tomorrow will be day one of no sugar!

I will definitely post a picture of my beautiful genius child!  I need to upload her pics from the camera anyway. I'll do that today.

I make my pancakes with 3 egg whites, a scoop of vanilla protein powder, and 1 T. ground flax. They are yummy!   Yours sound good too, I will try them soon.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, here's the first one.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

This is from last week.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok Riley is soooooooo adorable.  Yeah darren was here ut he left last night    A fast and furious visit. 

You must have so much fun with her and the dog    I think you have it so perfect, the husband, the beautiful child and the gorgeous dog, PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Awwww, thanks shortstuff! Thanks so much for saying that.  I do have to agree with you, I feel extremely blessed with my life!

Sorry Darren was here for so short of a time   I need to go catch up on your journal and see what's going on with you! Your comp must be right around the corner!?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah it should be, I am not feeling up to the task right now, have been in the dumps all day.  Poor darren has had to deal with me crying a few nights about it, and he has no idea what to say to make me feel better


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

what's the matter babe? are you on super low carbs? that always does it to me. big hugs!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

no, well i am but it is just that I don't feel I am anywhere near where I need to be but I will send pics to my trainer and see what she says.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, all I can see in your avi is your abs, and they look awesome. If the rest of you looks that good you have nothing to worry about! As long as you have tried your hardest, and it really seems like you have, then you can be really proud of yourself. Knowing you did your very best is a huge accomplishment in itself.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

You are so sweet babe    Thank you so much the good words mean so much to me and hey hottie you are amzing, you look GREAT and youhave a child!@!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2003)

Aww, Riley is ADORABLE!!  She looks like a cute little troll in the first one  and that second pic is just adorable! Thank's for sharing honey! 

Those pancakes sound yummy too!  I'm not really sure what ground flax is though, is that when the flax seeds are crushed? Er, yeah, I'm a swede, I need to have things explained to me sometimes  

I'll be watching


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks shortstuff, that is so nice to hear, I mean it. I took my dog for a walk tonight and I was thinking about what you said and you're so right. I have so much to be thankful for in my life and I think I have been taking it for granted. Sometimes I need to be hit over the head with the truth to actually see it.  Thank you again.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 15, 2003)

LOL Jenny, she does have a kind of "elfish" thing going on. She's like a cute little imp. 

Yeah, ground flax is the seeds ground up. It's really good. Kind of nutty. I put it on cottage cheese or in my oatmeal sometimes. 

And you are so right about the yogurt. So tomorrow will be day one of no sugar. I want to do this right and I appreciate you keeping an eye on me!  I feel like my nutrition has been so off lately and I am tired of it. When I am eating well, the longer I do it, the easier it is. I need to remember that in these first few days/weeks again.  I have to make the commitment to myself. Just Do It, right?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

That's right Hiker, Just Do It!  Those are words to live by 
Don't worry about the slacking, there's been a lot of stress with hubby leaving! Just take it up today and keep that up  
There's this onling competition I think I'm joining, would be fun if you do too  Check it out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=411332#post411332

Just looked at the pics of your girl again, she is such a beautie!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Hiker~ I'm glad your daughter had a great birthday party..sounds like a fun day!!!

Hope your having a great day!!

AND Your daughter is SO cute!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> There's this onling competition I think I'm joining, would be fun if you do too  Check it out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=411332#post411332



Okay, Jenny - I'm in! I'm scared!
   Just kidding! Okay, I'm not kidding really am scared!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Stace! Thanks, she is a super cutie!

I am having a great day! How about you? Sorry you are feeling crampy


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Good to hear Hiker, look the rain stopped!!!!!  Ok time for lunch and have fun with Riley!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Shorty! More days of sun!  how lucky are we!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey honey!!! I'm glad your having a great day.. me toooo-- I HAVE SS's cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that makes having cramps MUCH easier when you can have a little nibble on chocolate...
Ummm...okay..diet starts TOMORROW! lol!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

Stacey enjoy those cookies! I'm sure they're yummy if ss made them.  She put all her sweetness in them.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tuesday*

So, today is officially Day One of no sugar. I definitely need to get it out of my system.

Meals:

1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
protein shake

2
1 1/2 chicken breasts
2 carrots

3
nectar protein shake
10 almonds
apple

4
5 chicken potstickers with a bit of soy sauce

calories much too low and it's already 6:00 pm! need to go eat some p.b. I think. Yeah, maybe I'll make myself a peanut butter and chocolate protein shake - yummers!

Workouts:

Back/low back
Biceps
30 minutes pilates


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Stacey did you know that while you ovulate because your body is working harder then normal your hunger increases due to your bodies increase in metabolism????  See and chocolate is actually good in moderation, like two nibbles or so, while during your period due to endorphins it releases.     little things you learn  I learned that in my chem class.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

You gotta love being able to justify eating chocolate.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Stacey enjoy those cookies! I'm sure they're yummy if ss made them.  She put all her sweetness in them.



thanks girlie!! Yes she did!! They are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey Stacey did you know that while you ovulate because your body is working harder then normal your hunger increases due to your bodies increase in metabolism????  See and chocolate is actually good in moderation, like two nibbles or so, while during your period due to endorphins it releases.     little things you learn  I learned that in my chem class.



Oh Awesome!!! I'm glad you said that.. I always heard it was good to have a little peice during your period.. thanks for making it clear.. now I don't feel soo bad!!

WooHOO!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Meals:

1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
protein shake

2
chicken breast
3/4 of a banana
1/2 cup brown rice

3
turkey breast
10 almonds
apple

4
chicken breast
2 cups spinach
1 T. newmans own dressing






Workouts:

shoulders
abs
30 minutes pilates
20 minutes stairmaster
30 minute powerwalk


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Morning Hiker how are you doing?????  OMG  I am going to be ill, I have eaten way too much the last day and a half!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

morning HC


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey HC!!

Awesome workout woman!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

good morning shorty! You are cracking me up with this delicious food you are eating! I love it! Hearing about you eating it saves me from having to do it. 
Whenever I do this it just makes me that much more motivated to get started again so I'd just enjoy it now!  It seemed like you were really needing a break anyway.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi NT!!   Thanks for visiting my humble little journal. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Stace! Thanks for the comment about my workouts, I have really been working out hard lately. I should post what I actually do but right now I'm not writing any of that down. I'm really looking forward to doing the competition on here, I need a good kick in  the arse!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I am so excited too Hiker, as long as you promise not to laugh at my pics!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

You need to promise me the same thing! It's a deal. I really don't want to post my pictures.  It WILL motivate me though.....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Hiker! 
I'm a little scared about the comp too. Posting measurments and all   and bikini pics 

Yesterdays meals looked good, but cals low 
You might want to reconsider the banana, it had quite a bit of sugar in it. At least for me it causes cravings for other stuff 

Hope you're having a good day!  I'm supposed to study now but I got a headache just thinking of it


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Jenny! Oh no! There's just no way I'm doing bikini pics! Please tell me you're kidding! I guess I'll feel better knowing we're all in this together. I need to do my pictures I guess before I get anymore lean and fit!! 

I had the banana right after my workout so I think it's okay.  Thanks for looking out for me though.  

 about studying!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> You need to promise me the same thing! It's a deal. I really don't want to post my pictures.  It WILL motivate me though.....




oh mi god.. seeing my pics on here TOTALLY Motivated my lazy bootie Thats for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> oh mi god.. seeing my pics on here TOTALLY Motivated my lazy bootie Thats for sure!!!!!!!!!!


That's just what I need then!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2003)

Yoohoo Jenny Jenny! Okay, I think you were right about the bananas!    I know what I need to be eating, why do I keep fighting it??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

WHat are you doing up so late missy???  Ok it is official I think we should do coffee or something.........just to say hello and meet and say hello to riley and your cute puppy.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Shorty! You were up late too!  Okay, now It's 5:30 and I am awake too early!   Did not sleep well last night at all. I had the scariest dream of murder! don't remember much of it now but it was scary  

I would love to meet you for coffee! That would be a blast. No Krispy Kremes though!  and I don't drink coffee so can I have water instead or maybe a tazo or chai?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh that sounds like fun, I love the chai tea's or the tazo's but I have learned to like coffee with enough splenda in it  I don't know what the heck I am doing up, oh wait I have school  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Aww, that's not fair, I wanna meet for coffee too  
Why don't you all take a flight to Washington in November and we can meet for coffee there! 

Shelley, I think we're supposed to post bikini pics  C'mon, you can do it!  I'm scared about taking my measurments, my hips are so wide 

Have a great day! I'm going to do the studying I didn't do yesterday now


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

No they don't have to be pics, go look at my pics, they look awful so no laughing, You all know what I have been eating, but they can just be like that too.  

Jeny I wish I could, but I  am so broke!!!  I can't even afford to see darren right now


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great day!!



You too sweetcheeks!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No they don't have to be pics, go look at my pics, they look awful so no laughing, You all know what I have been eating, but they can just be like that too.


Don't make me come over there missy! Your pictures look great, I don't know what you're complaining about! I know, I know, it's all relative. We all want to improve ourselves no matter how we actually look. Guess that's why we're on this website. Anywho, YEAH!!   I'll do my pics like yours, no problem. I'll get them done today if I have time.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Jenny, Washington state or D.C.?? if state then no problem. Otherwise.....say hi to the pres for us.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

Er, DC


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Bleh! Okay, my pictures are up and I am officially mortified.uke: I can't believe what having a baby has done to my body. Aaaaahhh! Okay, I'm over it. She was/is totally worth it and everyone has to start somewhere right? And I am starting right here, right now. Good lord, if looking at those doesn't motivate me to get my butt moving nothing will!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2003)

What are you talking about? Really Shell (that's your new nickname cause you came out of your shell and posted pics ), you look real good!  Continue this and you'll be fabulous! 
I see some nice triceps and a good back  And gotta love the smilie 
Okay, I'll post pics tomorrow or saturday


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you so much Jen, that is really very sweet of you.  We are hardest on ourselves, I guess. I am getting excited about this contest now let me tell ya   although I need a little more motivation than every three months. I may take pictures on the first of every month for myself.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

You look awesome hun!!!!!  Done with school now time to work!~!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey babe!! Where are these pictures at??? I can't find them


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Shorty - now back to work for you!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey babe!! Where are these pictures at??? I can't find them



Hi!
They're in the Training/Competition area for the new IM competition. Don't laugh at me!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

*Thursday*

Meals:

1
banana ( I know, I know)
protein pancakes

2
1.5 chicken breast
1 cup green beans
10 almonds

3
chicken breast
2 cups spinach

4
nectar protein shake
10 almonds

5 
protein shake
1 cup nonfat milk
1 T. pb


Workouts:

30 minutes pilates
30 minutes stairmaster intervals


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

I am not going to post my food tomorrow. I will be eating healthy all day except for the krispy kremes I am having for breakfast!!   If my honey remembers to bring them home for me. If not I will be eating well all day. On Saturday or Monday (I may not be on here all weekend) I'm going to start my competition journal. I'm pretty excited. I definitely want to kick my own butt with this competition. It needs a good kickin'!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

Those were some darn good doughnuts. Wow.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

did you have the caramel, what kinds did you have????? :bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

OMG Your PICTURES ARE AWESOME!! YOU LOOK GREAT GIRL!!!!!!! WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your sooo cute!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> did you have the caramel, what kinds did you have????? :bounce:



I had the caramel ones you told me to have. OH my!! They were heaven!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG Your PICTURES ARE AWESOME!! YOU LOOK GREAT GIRL!!!!!!! WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your sooo cute!!!



ummmmmm......are you talking to me?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

*Friday*

Okay, not logging my meals today just because I wanted a day off before starting the competition. I did workout though: 30 minutes of pilates, and a one hour hike - this was great! Food was pretty good too, despite the morning donuts  which were clearly the fault of shorty!   Anyway, I'm over them. Nothing tastes as good as my six pack is going to look!! Although don't be too hard on me if I can't get a six pack. I'd be happy with a four pack. I have a shorter torso so I don't know if there's room for six in there!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

OK my dear you re going to look reaking AWESOME and I posted new pics and I look AWFUL!!!  Oh well thsat is what i get  LOL


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh I'll have to check em out. and yeah, I'm so sure you look awful! You're fat pictures are  everyone else's skinny pictures!! We are both going to be kickin some serious


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

okay, I just looked at them. You look awesome girl! I'm going to start calling you freakystuff for thinking your fat. You look great!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

You are soooooo sweet, that is so what i needed right now, bad day.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry you had a bad day shorty, hope today is better. It is Saturday, after all.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, peeps, I'm not going to post in here anymore. Thanks to anyone who followed along with me on this and thanks especially to people who gave me feedback or just said hello. That is most appreciated.

I don't feel like I made much progress since the beginning of this journal (except making some new friends  ) so I'm glad to leave it behind and start fresh.

Come visit my new journal. I'm going to be training hard and eating clean!  and please feel free to offer suggestions or just say "hey hiker" 

My new journal:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21288


----------

